# How long for new grip to dry?



## slicer79 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys, I'm putting a new grip on a putter this morning. How long should it be left for before it can be used?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 9, 2012)

Putters not so crucial as a driver as it not likely to fly down the fairway if not dry, but may take a little longer being a touch thicker ( generally). I would say 24 hrs in a warmish room.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2012)

I would try it after a couple of hours, it should be fine by then


----------



## JustOne (Nov 9, 2012)

pbrown7582 said:



			Putters not so crucial as a driver as it not likely to fly down the fairway....
		
Click to expand...

There must be quite a lot of forumers that you haven't met yet!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 9, 2012)

just as an aside if i may please .. if a grip twists a bit , ie the writing on "golf pride" is not straight down anymore, is there a way to fix without totaly removing or regripping ? the grips are fairly new ..  Thanks


----------



## bobmac (Nov 9, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			just as an aside if i may please .. if a grip twists a bit , ie the writing on "golf pride" is not straight down anymore, is there a way to fix without totaly removing or regripping ? the grips are fairly new ..  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Not really unless you have access to an air compressor and some good eye protection in case you get it a bit wrong.
I would suggest you take it to your pro who will syringe it off and re-apply it straight.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Bob , much apreciated


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for advice guys. Will leave it for a few hours


----------

